# how often do you take hcg while on cycle???



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

right boys im getting mixed reviews on the use of hcg, well how much and when to take it.

some say take it from week 3 right up to the week before pct and some only take it for the last 3-4 weeks of the cycle.

how much do you boys take and how often???? :thumbup1:


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mate this is ur third thread on the same thing,you have got the answers in each thread, it's down to yourself,either run it during ur cycle up to pct with an ai or run it in your pct,there's 2 stickys by mars and hacks about this, just have a read of them. I personally use hcg at 1000iu a wk,from wk 2 on with an ai,I inject it in 1 day,sum take 500iu twice a wk,sum take 250iu eod,it's what ever works for you,your over thinking your home cycle,there's no right or wrong way,just see what works for u,by trying different ways


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

there is no right protocol

some take it on cycle to prevent shutdown.

some take it at PCT to help things start firing because of shutdown whilst on cycle.

some dont take it.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> Mate this is ur third thread on the same thing,you have got the answers in each thread, it's down to yourself,either run it during ur cycle up to pct with an ai or run it in your pct,there's 2 stickys by mars and hacks about this, just have a read of them. I personally use hcg at 1000iu a wk,from wk 2 on with an ai,I inject it in 1 day,sum take 500iu twice a wk,sum take 250iu eod,it's what ever works for you,your over thinking your home cycle,there's no right or wrong way,just see what works for u,by trying different ways


reason i posted this is because some people are saying make sure you take it throughout the whole cycle and some people say its not needed throughout the whole cycle, so im looking to find out what people think, im tryna get an idea because i havent taken it before, that alright now bud


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol the reason why your getting these answers is because what I said in my post,every1 is different, the most common way now is to run it during the cycle with an ai, at what dose and frequency is up to you, no1 can tell you what way your own body is going to react,

Either use it during the cycle,or run hacks power protocol pct, when u use 2500iu eod.

Just start your cycle and add 500iu in from wk 2 on,if u feel shrinkage increase ur dose,


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I take 1000iu's once per week from week 3 until PCT


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

im gonna run 500iu a week from week 3 till the week before pct, see how that goes for me


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's the best way mate,increase if u need,just make sure to have an ai in there


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> That's the best way mate,increase if u need,just make sure to have an ai in there


was thinking proviron, i read that nolva is best not to be takin with deca?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

No take arimdex or aromasin,proviron wont do anything for you mate, and nolvadex isn't great with deca and dbol.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> No take arimdex or aromasin,proviron wont do anything for you mate, and nolvadex isn't great with deca and dbol.


sound!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

right the hcg that im able to get is already mixed, anyone ever buy it like this?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope never heard of reconstructed hcg,who makes it??


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

It's better to get it as powder and water cause u have to keep it chilled when mixed plus you don't know how long it's been made up for before u have got it


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I take 1000iu's once per week from week 3 until PCT


X 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## BIG DOM (Apr 14, 2011)

you dont need hcg at all. leave it till the end and if your balls shrink take it then. otherwise clomid will do the job


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

BIG DOM said:


> you dont need hcg at all. leave it till the end and if your balls shrink take it then. otherwise clomid will do the job


Not the best advice mate, you're balls will shrink because natural test will shut down. Even using HCG throughout they will still shrink.

The best way of using HCG imo is throughout the length of the cycle. This will prevent you from shutting down and will help make a faster recovery during your pct.

Btw clomid doesn't do the same job.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Even if you have little testicular atrophy doesn't necessarily mean they are not shutdown hard, my mate was on test/deca for 14 weeks and had virtually no atrophy, seen with my own eyes, made some fantastic gains, then he lost a lot of his gains in the following 6 months after pct, wonder why...

Now he runs hcg on cycle with full pct to boot, he's the biggest guy I know...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> Nope never heard of reconstructed hcg,who makes it??


never gave me a name, just its a uk make, cant get organon at the moment.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

im planning on runnin hackis recovery protocol, seems like a well thought out plan


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Never used it, never had any problems with recovery. Maybe just lucky.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Like most have said there isnt a correct way to use it, you have to see what work for you.

I used 500iu pw but still noticed a bit of atrophy, so i upped it to 1000iu pw. I started it from week 3

I know its been mentioned already but a liitle atrophy will always occur as i found out even while using hcg.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Like most have said there isnt a correct way to use it, you have to see what work for you.
> 
> I used 500iu pw but still noticed a bit of atrophy, so i upped it to 1000iu pw. I started it from week 3
> 
> I know its been mentioned already but a liitle atrophy will always occur as i found out even while using hcg.


gonna stat with 500iu per week and up it if i need to


----------

